# First day at new job



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

.


----------



## onelife (Apr 8, 2009)

job is a job. just keep going and dont look at quiting. BREAK THAT SA away!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cool a job. that must be nice. try to stay focus and ready to do anything. you can look for another job if you wish, but don't quit yet. keep at it. you can do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The first day is always like that. It will get easier. Keep working at it! :boogie :boogie :boogie for the triumph!


----------

